# ZY Optics releases the Zhongyi Mitakon 20mm f/2 4.5X Super Macro Lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 19, 2016)

```
<strong>Shenyang China, Dec 19, 2016</strong> – Zhongyi Optics (ZY Optics) has released a new compact Super Macro Lens for full frame cameras, the Zhongyi Mitakon 20mm f/2 4.5x Super Macro Lens and it features a high reproduction ratio up to 4.5:1.</p>
<p>Zhongyi Mitakon 20mm f/2 4.5X Super Macro Lens is very compact in its class which allows photographers to capture extremely fine details or patterns with ease. The lens is capable of creating unbelievable macro images ranging from 4x to 4.5x magnification. Users no longer need to DIY or use any extension tubes to reach high magnification shooting. It incorporates a 6pcs of elements in 4 groups structure which delivers impressive resolution from corners to corners. Weighing merely 0.5 lbs (230g) and 6cm long, it is a perfect companion for wildlife and outdoor shooting. The wide angle of view and close focusing distance allows you to compose creative images with more information included into the frame. Greater magnification (up to 13:1) can also be achieved by stacking extension tubes or bellows. The high magnification is also extremely useful for scientific purposes.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The enclosure of the lens is made of metal to strengthen its durability. Canon EF, Nikon F, Sony FE, Sony Alpha, Pentax K, Sony E, Micro Four Thirds, Fuji X mounts are available.</p>
<p><strong>Pricing & Availability

</strong>Zhongyi Mitakon 20mm f/2 4.5X Super Macro Lens is now available to ship and purchase at ZY Optics authorized resellers and at our official website (<a href="http://www.zyoptics.net/">http://www.zyoptics.net/</a>). The Recommended Retail price is USD 199.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-4 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-4 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-4 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-4 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-4' class='gallery galleryid-0 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Product-Shot-1.jpg" data-slb-active="1" data-slb-asset="959088315" data-slb-group="slb"><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Product-Shot-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="product-shot-1" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Product-Shot-2.jpg" data-slb-active="1" data-slb-asset="1109463874" data-slb-group="slb"><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Product-Shot-2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="product-shot-2" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Sample-Image-1.jpg" data-slb-active="1" data-slb-asset="1156438351" data-slb-group="slb"><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Sample-Image-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="sample-image-1" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Sample-Image-2.jpg" data-slb-active="1" data-slb-asset="108426353" data-slb-group="slb"><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Sample-Image-2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="sample-image-2" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Sample-Image-3.jpg" data-slb-active="1" data-slb-asset="389195366" data-slb-group="slb"><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Sample-Image-3-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="sample-image-3" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Sample-Image-4.jpg" data-slb-active="1" data-slb-asset="582491332" data-slb-group="slb"><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Sample-Image-4-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="sample-image-4" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Sample-Image-5.jpg" data-slb-active="1" data-slb-asset="2105624322" data-slb-group="slb"><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Sample-Image-5-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="sample-image-5" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Sample-Image-6.jpg" data-slb-active="1" data-slb-asset="1505157450" data-slb-group="slb"><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Sample-Image-6-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="sample-image-6" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## tianxiaozhang (Dec 19, 2016)

I remember shooting salt and sugar during college... 

Now there's a dedicated tool for it...


----------



## grainier (Dec 19, 2016)

Is it just me or does this really look like a reversed wide angle lens?


----------



## cayenne (Dec 19, 2016)

Is that price listing real or a misprint...?<P>
$199???

cayenne


----------



## chrysoberyl (Dec 19, 2016)

cayenne said:


> Is that price listing real or a misprint...?<P>
> $199???
> 
> cayenne



Yeah, for $199, I'm intrigued. I've been wanting something more than my Sigma 180 2.8 + 2x TC.


----------



## SkynetTX (Dec 19, 2016)

Smaller magnification and higher working distance would make it better. There are a lot of macro lenses with MFD smaller than 40 cm. Now we need a macro lense that has an MFD of 75 cm or above.


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 19, 2016)

whats the working distance of this lens like? with Mp-e 65 its hardly 10cms and lighting is quite difficult to achieve, cant imagine how hard it will be to light subject with this glass.


----------



## BeenThere (Dec 19, 2016)

ok, the downloaded images look fairly sharp. The low Rez versions don't.


----------



## yorgasor (Dec 19, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> whats the working distance of this lens like? with Mp-e 65 its hardly 10cms and lighting is quite difficult to achieve, cant imagine how hard it will be to light subject with this glass.



Spec sheet says:
Minimum working distance	0.2m

I assume that's the maximum focus? I can't imagine getting 4.5x magnification at 20cm. I ordered the lens, as this is a topic I've been very interested in. I'd like to see what kind of snowflake photos I can get with this.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Dec 19, 2016)

yorgasor said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > whats the working distance of this lens like? with Mp-e 65 its hardly 10cms and lighting is quite difficult to achieve, cant imagine how hard it will be to light subject with this glass.
> ...



The price really is $199?


----------



## yorgasor (Dec 19, 2016)

chrysoberyl said:


> yorgasor said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...



That's what I paid for mine. Well, I also paid $20 shipping. I think there was a free or cheaper option that might get through customs within 3 weeks or so, but I haven't always been lucky with those shipping methods with other foreign sellers.


----------



## LDS (Dec 19, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> cant imagine how hard it will be to light subject with this glass.



The front of the lens is small and slanted, so it should help. In some ways it reminds the Canon FD Macrophoto Lenses (http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/canon/fdresources/fdlenses/fdmacro/2035macro.htm), just these one comes already mounted on some kind of extension tube, and doesn't require a separate bellows/tubes.


----------



## slclick (Dec 19, 2016)

The Mod at C anon W atch says it's a highly specialized lens for scientific and industrial needs. Yeah, and I have a container of CANONINC 50mm lenses to sell you.


----------



## AJ (Dec 19, 2016)

Can I put a reverse adaptor on this thing to turn it into a 20/2 wideangle?
;D


----------



## meywd (Dec 20, 2016)

And the site is down, guess many ppl want to buy it.


----------



## mpphoto (Dec 20, 2016)

yorgasor said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > whats the working distance of this lens like? with Mp-e 65 its hardly 10cms and lighting is quite difficult to achieve, cant imagine how hard it will be to light subject with this glass.
> ...



I think they made a correction. The min working distance isn't listed on the product page, but it is on Zhongyi's home page, which now lists 20mm. Pulling out my measuring tape, that appears more realistic.


----------



## tpatana (Dec 20, 2016)

Ordered for Canon EF.

Interesting to see how good it works.


----------



## hpkhpk (Dec 20, 2016)

Will wait for comprehensive review--even @ 200---- Think they edited it a little bit--lol ----------------there was more to edits but here it exceeded 40000 characters
========================================================================
---- ExifTool ----
ExifTool Version Number : 10.09
---- System ----
File Name : MG_0294.jpg
Directory : 
File Size : 721 kB
File Modification Date/Time : 2016:12:19 07:54:59-05:00
File Access Date/Time : 2016:12:19 07:54:55-05:00
File Creation Date/Time : 2016:12:19 07:54:58-05:00
File Permissions : rw-rw-rw-
---- File ----
File Type : JPEG
File Type Extension : jpg
MIME Type : image/jpeg
Exif Byte Order : Little-endian (Intel, II)
Current IPTC Digest : 2e086a79b29b18d48cdc55892a7e8cc6
Image Width : 1800
Image Height : 1200
Encoding Process : Baseline DCT, Huffman coding
Bits Per Sample : 8
Color Components : 3
Y Cb Cr Sub Sampling : YCbCr4:4:4 (1 1)
---- IFD0 ----
Make : Canon
Camera Model Name : Canon EOS 5D Mark II
X Resolution : 72
Y Resolution : 72
Resolution Unit : inches
Software : Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 6.5 (Windows)
Modify Date : 2016:12:19 16:21:27
Artist : Photographer:Wednesday Chan
---- ExifIFD ----
Exposure Time : 1/80
Exposure Program : Manual
ISO : 100
Exif Version : 0230
Date/Time Original : 2016:12:15 12:13:12
Create Date : 2016:12:15 12:13:12
Shutter Speed Value : 1/80
Exposure Compensation : 0
Metering Mode : Multi-segment
Flash : Off, Did not fire
Focal Length : 50.0 mm
Sub Sec Time Original : 30
Sub Sec Time Digitized : 30
Color Space : sRGB
Focal Plane X Resolution : 3849.211789
Focal Plane Y Resolution : 3908.141962
Focal Plane Resolution Unit : inches
Custom Rendered : Normal
Exposure Mode : Manual
White Balance : Manual
Scene Capture Type : Standard
Owner Name : Wednesday Chan
Serial Number : 530301487
---- IFD1 ----
Compression : JPEG (old-style)
X Resolution : 72
Y Resolution : 72
Resolution Unit : inches
Thumbnail Offset : 758
Thumbnail Length : 13314
---- Photoshop ----
X Resolution : 72
Displayed Units X : inches
Y Resolution : 72
Displayed Units Y : inches
Photoshop Thumbnail : (Binary data 13314 bytes, use -b option to extract)
IPTC Digest : 2e086a79b29b18d48cdc55892a7e8cc6
---- IPTC ----
Coded Character Set : UTF8
Application Record Version : 4
Date Created : 2016:12:15
Time Created : 12:13:12
Digital Creation Date : 2016:12:15
Digital Creation Time : 12:13:12
By-line : Photographer:Wednesday Chan.
---- ICC-header ----
Profile CMM Type : Lino
Profile Version : 2.1.0
Profile Class : Display Device Profile
Color Space Data  : RGB
Profile Connection Space : XYZ
Profile Date Time : 1998:02:09 06:49:00
Profile File Signature : acsp
Primary Platform : Microsoft Corporation
CMM Flags : Not Embedded, Independent
Device Manufacturer : IEC
Device Model : sRGB
Device Attributes : Reflective, Glossy, Positive, Color
Rendering Intent : Perceptual
Connection Space Illuminant : 0.9642 1 0.82491
Profile Creator : HP
Profile ID : 0
---- ICC_Profile ----
Profile Copyright : Copyright (c) 1998 Hewlett-Packard Company
Profile Description : sRGB IEC61966-2.1
Media White Point : 0.95045 1 1.08905
Media Black Point : 0 0 0
Red Matrix Column : 0.43607 0.22249 0.01392
Green Matrix Column : 0.38515 0.71687 0.09708
Blue Matrix Column : 0.14307 0.06061 0.7141
Device Mfg Desc : IEC http://www.iec.ch
Device Model Desc : IEC 61966-2.1 Default RGB colour space - sRGB
Viewing Cond Desc : Reference Viewing Condition in IEC61966-2.1
Luminance : 76.03647 80 87.12462
Technology : Cathode Ray Tube Display
Red Tone Reproduction Curve : (Binary data 2060 bytes, use -b option to extract)
Green Tone Reproduction Curve : (Binary data 2060 bytes, use -b option to extract)
Blue Tone Reproduction Curve : (Binary data 2060 bytes, use -b option to extract)
---- ICC-view ----
Viewing Cond Illuminant : 19.6445 20.3718 16.8089
Viewing Cond Surround : 3.92889 4.07439 3.36179
Viewing Cond Illuminant Type : D50
---- ICC-meas ----
Measurement Observer : CIE 1931
Measurement Backing : 0 0 0
Measurement Geometry : Unknown
Measurement Flare : 0.999%
Measurement Illuminant : D65
---- XMP-x ----
XMP Toolkit : Adobe XMP Core 5.6-c011 79.156380, 2014/05/21-23:38:37
---- XMP-dc ----
Format : image/jpeg
Creator : Photographer:Wednesday Chan.
---- XMP-aux ----
Serial Number : 530301487
Image Number : 0
Flash Compensation : 0
Owner Name : Wednesday Chan
Firmware : 2.0.7
---- XMP-xmp ----
Modify Date : 2016:12:19 16:21:27+08:00
Create Date : 2016:12:15 12:13:12.30
Rating : 1
Creator Tool : Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 6.5 (Windows)
Metadata Date : 2016:12:19 16:21:27+08:00
---- XMP-photoshop ----
Date Created : 2016:12:15 12:13:12.30
---- XMP-xmpMM ----
Document ID : xmp.did:3ba3b0bc-3e9a-4146-8bd0-903af708dc0f
Original Document ID : 2891ED044E8B46B370E1F8C0A7AEBC42
Instance ID : xmp.iid:3ba3b0bc-3e9a-4146-8bd0-903af708dc0f
History Action : derived, saved
History Parameters : saved to new location
History Instance ID : xmp.iid:3ba3b0bc-3e9a-4146-8bd0-903af708dc0f
History When : 2016:12:19 16:21:27+08:00
History Software Agent : Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 6.5 (Windows)
History Changed : /
Derived From Document ID : 2891ED044E8B46B370E1F8C0A7AEBC42
Derived From Original Document ID: 2891ED044E8B46B370E1F8C0A7AEBC42
---- XMP-xmpNote ----
Has Extended XMP : EB71F66D6852AAA776A97A71D3E266EB
---- Adobe ----
DCT Encode Version : 100
APP14 Flags 0 : [14], Encoded with Blend=1 downsampling
APP14 Flags 1 : (none)
Color Transform : YCbCr
---- XMP-crs ----
Version : 9.5
Process Version : 6.7
White Balance : Custom
Auto White Version : 134348800
Incremental Temperature : -2
Incremental Tint : 0
Saturation : 0
Sharpness : 0
Luminance Smoothing : 0
Color Noise Reduction : 0
Vignette Amount : 0
Shadow Tint : 0
Red Hue : 0
Red Saturation : 0
Green Hue : 0
Green Saturation : 0
Blue Hue : 0
Blue Saturation : 0
Vibrance : 0
Hue Adjustment Red : 0
Hue Adjustment Orange : 0
Hue Adjustment Yellow : 0
Hue Adjustment Green : 0
Hue Adjustment Aqua : 0
Hue Adjustment Blue : 0
Hue Adjustment Purple : 0
Hue Adjustment Magenta : 0
Saturation Adjustment Red : 0
Saturation Adjustment Orange : 0
Saturation Adjustment Yellow : 0
Saturation Adjustment Green : 0
Saturation Adjustment Aqua : 0
Saturation Adjustment Blue : 0
Saturation Adjustment Purple : 0
Saturation Adjustment Magenta : 0
Luminance Adjustment Red : 0
Luminance Adjustment Orange : 0
Luminance Adjustment Yellow : 0
Luminance Adjustment Green : 0
Luminance Adjustment Aqua : 0
Luminance Adjustment Blue : 0
Luminance Adjustment Purple : 0
Luminance Adjustment Magenta : 0
Split Toning Shadow Hue : 0
Split Toning Shadow Saturation : 0
Split Toning Highlight Hue : 0
Split Toning Highlight Saturation: 0
Split Toning Balance : 0
Parametric Shadows : 0
Parametric Darks : 0
Parametric Lights : 0
Parametric Highlights : 0
Parametric Shadow Split : 25
Parametric Midtone Split : 50
Parametric Highlight Split : 75
Sharpen Radius : +1.0
Sharpen Detail : 25
Sharpen Edge Masking : 0
Post Crop Vignette Amount : 0
Grain Amount : 0
Lens Profile Enable : 0
Lens Manual Distortion Amount : 0
Perspective Vertical : 0
Perspective Horizontal : 0
Perspective Rotate : 0.0
Perspective Scale : 100
Perspective Aspect : 0
Perspective Upright : 0
Auto Lateral CA : 0
Exposure 2012 : +0.95
Contrast 2012 : +2
Highlights 2012 : -60
Shadows 2012 : +45
Whites 2012 : +33
Blacks 2012 : +12
Clarity 2012 : +12
Defringe Purple Amount : 0
Defringe Purple Hue Lo : 30
Defringe Purple Hue Hi : 70
Defringe Green Amount : 0
Defringe Green Hue Lo : 40
Defringe Green Hue Hi : 60
Dehaze : 0
Tone Map Strength : 0
Convert To Grayscale : False
Tone Curve Name : Linear
Tone Curve Name 2012 : Linear
Camera Profile : Embedded
Lens Profile Setup : LensDefaults
Has Settings : True
Has Crop : False
Already Applied : True
Tone Curve : 0, 0, 255, 255
Tone Curve Red : 0, 0, 255, 255
Tone Curve Green : 0, 0, 255, 255
Tone Curve Blue : 0, 0, 255, 255
Tone Curve PV2012 : 0, 0, 255, 255
Tone Curve PV2012 Red : 0, 0, 255, 255
Tone Curve PV2012 Green : 0, 0, 255, 255
Tone Curve PV2012 Blue : 0, 0, 255, 255
Retouch Area Spot Type : heal
Retouch Area Source State : sourceAutoComputed
Retouch Area Method : gaussian
Retouch Area Heal Version : +2
Retouch Area Source X : 0.060007
Retouch Area Offset Y : 0.108173
Retouch Area Opacity : 1.000000
Retouch Area Feather : 0.000000
Retouch Area Seed : +2
Retouch Area Mask What : Mask/Ellipse
Retouch Area Mask Value : 1.000000
Retouch Area Mask X : 0.019943
Retouch Area Mask Y : 0.165865
Retouch Area Mask Size X : 0.004123
Retouch Area Mask Size Y : 0.004123
Retouch Area Mask Alpha : 0.000000
Retouch Area Mask Center Value : 1.000000
Retouch Area Mask Perimeter Value: 0.000000
Retouch Area Spot Type : heal
Retouch Area Source State : sourceAutoComputed
Retouch Area Method : gaussian
Retouch Area Heal Version : +2
Retouch Area Source X : 0.058404
Retouch Area Offset Y : 0.162927
Retouch Area Opacity : 1.000000
Retouch Area Feather : 0.000000
Retouch Area Seed : +2
Retouch Area Mask What : Mask/Ellipse
Retouch Area Mask Value : 1.000000
Retouch Area Mask X : 0.055377
Retouch Area Mask Y : 0.168803
Retouch Area Mask Size X : 0.001986
Retouch Area Mask Size Y : 0.001986
Retouch Area Mask Alpha : 0.000000
Retouch Area Mask Center Value : 1.000000
Retouch Area Mask Perimeter Value: 0.000000
Retouch Area Spot Type : heal
Retouch Area Source State : sourceAutoComputed
Retouch Area Method : gaussian
Retouch Area Heal Version : +2
Retouch Area Source X : 0.137643
Retouch Area Offset Y : 0.216613
Retouch Area Opacity : 1.000000
Retouch Area Feather : 0.000000
Retouch Area Seed : +2
Retouch Area Mask What : Mask/Ellipse
Retouch Area Mask Value : 1.000000
Retouch Area Mask X : 0.109509
Retouch Area Mask Y : 0.182158
Retouch Area Mask Size X : 0.001986
Retouch Area Mask Size Y : 0.001986
Retouch Area Mask Alpha : 0.000000
Retouch Area Mask Center Value : 1.000000
Retouch Area Mask Perimeter Value: 0.000000
Retouch Area Spot Type : heal
Retouch Area Source State : sourceAutoComputed
Retouch Area Method : gaussian
Retouch Area Seed : +2
Retouch Area Mask What : Mask/Ellipse
Retouch Area Mask Value : 1.000000
Retouch Area Mask X : 0.865207
Retouch Area Mask Y : 0.949519
Retouch Area Mask Size X : 0.002825
Retouch Area Mask Size Y : 0.002825
Retouch Area Mask Alpha : 0.000000
Retouch Area Mask Center Value : 1.000000
Retouch Area Mask Perimeter Value: 0.000000
Retouch Area Spot Type : heal
Retouch Area Source State : sourceAutoComputed
Retouch Area Method : gaussian
Retouch Area Heal Version : +2
Retouch Area Source X : 0.971866
Retouch Area Offset Y : 0.852030
Retouch Area Opacity : 1.000000
Retouch Area Feather : 0.000000
Retouch Area Seed : +2
---- Composite ----
Date/Time Created : 2016:12:15 12:13:12
Digital Creation Date/Time : 2016:12:15 12:13:12
Image Size : 1800x1200
Megapixels : 2.2
Scale Factor To 35 mm Equivalent: 1.0
Shutter Speed : 1/80
Create Date : 2016:12:15 12:13:12.30
Date/Time Original : 2016:12:15 12:13:12.30
Thumbnail Image : (Binary data 13314 bytes, use -b option to extract)
Circle Of Confusion : 0.031 mm
Field Of View : 40.5 deg
Focal Length : 50.0 mm (35 mm equivalent: 48.8 mm)


----------



## hubie (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks for your comprehensive information!
For everyone's sake I didn't quote you :
Interesting lens indeed. I too will wait for some more information from first day buyers. May be this could be a usable macro lens for me... 4x magnification sounds really interesting and reminds me a bit of a reversed kit lens ;D


----------



## joe_r (Dec 20, 2016)

This doesn't look quite right - Shouldn't it list as 20mm? Or is this because the camera didn't recognize the lens properly?




hpkhpk said:


> ---- ExifIFD ----
> Focal Length : 50.0 mm


----------



## Jopa (Dec 20, 2016)

slclick said:


> The Mod at C anon W atch says it's a highly specialized lens for scientific and industrial needs. Yeah, and I have a container of CANONINC 50mm lenses to sell you.


I just bought 12 CANONINC lenses, 7 bucks each, going to stack them into one super duper macro. The manual says it's doable...


----------



## slclick (Dec 21, 2016)

Jopa said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > The Mod at C anon W atch says it's a highly specialized lens for scientific and industrial needs. Yeah, and I have a container of CANONINC 50mm lenses to sell you.
> ...



Best post of the hour.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 6, 2017)

yorgasor said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > yorgasor said:
> ...



So..what's your thoughts on this lens? Worth the money? Good images? Sharpness?

I just got myself some macro rails for shooting this year and while I have the canon 100L macro and tubes for it, I'd maybe like something a bit stronger too, and if this is *BANG* for the buck, I'd like to maybe try it...

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## tpatana (Jan 16, 2017)

"Received" mine 2 days after I left for trip. Paid for the expedited shipping so it'd arrive before the trip 

Well, now I'm back and I have the lens.

Quick summary:

-there's not much glass on this
-it focuses darn close to lens, but not as close as I was expecting based on my tube-experience. Must try with tubes too

Not commenting on quality yet, just did couple tests handheld with speedlite OCF on manual.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 16, 2017)

Couple pics from the first tries (still handheld).

What's the object on first one?

And interesting bokeh on the second one.

(both fairly heavily cropped)


----------



## LordofTackle (Jan 16, 2017)

hmm...the first one might be the contacts of an apple lighting connector?


----------



## tpatana (Jan 16, 2017)

LordofTackle said:


> hmm...the first one might be the contacts of an apple lighting connector?



Correct.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 25, 2017)

Took picture of my 70-200, the back edge just where paint ends and mount begins. To bare eye there's couple tiny nicks on the paint. Mitakon makes it look worse.

Not cropped:


----------



## cayenne (Jan 25, 2017)

tpatana said:


> Took picture of my 70-200, the back edge just where paint ends and mount begins. To bare eye there's couple tiny nicks on the paint. Mitakon makes it look worse.
> 
> Not cropped:




WOW!!!
So, you're really liking the lens?


----------



## tpatana (Jan 25, 2017)

cayenne said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Took picture of my 70-200, the back edge just where paint ends and mount begins. To bare eye there's couple tiny nicks on the paint. Mitakon makes it look worse.
> ...



The big problem is what to shoot.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 25, 2017)

tpatana said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > tpatana said:
> ...




Well, as you are able to find fitting subjects, please keep posting to this thread!!

Thank you!!

C


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 4, 2017)

tpatana said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > tpatana said:
> ...



Montreal Steak Seasoning.


----------



## tpatana (Feb 4, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > cayenne said:
> ...



Hmm... I live only 2 hour drive from the border. Worth considering...


----------



## tpatana (Feb 4, 2017)

With 12mm tube. Not cropped.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 9, 2017)

OH man...this is tempting.

I just got the canon 11-24L.....need to save my pennies and wait till I have time to devote to playing with and learning extreme macro...

But wow...the images for THIS price....tempting....

C


----------

